# [solved] uvesafb - Getting VBE info block failed

## haegar87

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich bins mal wieder.. nachdem ich von nouveau auf nvidia-drivers umgestiegen bin (VDPAU sei Dank -.-) verlor ich folglich auch die KMS Unterstützung.

Als ewiger Konsolennutzer eine drastische Arbeitserschwernis!

Also dachte ich mir, macht nix, installierst du dir halt nen Framebuffer.

Aber nun kommts, ich brauche die Auflösung 1920x1080 (oder möglichst "nah" dran (1280x800 etc.)).

Zum Glück kann das der uvesafb ... so dachte ich.

Leider bekomm ich das Schmuckstück allerdings überhaupt nicht zum laufen.

Egal was ich versuche es verabschieded sich mit folgender Meldung:

```

[    2.949832] v86d (735) used greatest stack depth: 5464 bytes left

[    7.949338] uvesafb: Getting VBE info block failed (eax=0x4f00, err=1)

[    7.949453] uvesafb: vbe_init() failed with -22

[    7.949564] uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.0 failed with error -22

```

Nach längerer Suche fand ich nur Lösung mit dem Tenor: "Dir fehlt klibc und/oder v86d".

Beide sind aber installiert, und wie man sieht wird direkt vor der Fehlermeldung auch noch v86d gestartet.

Nun weiß ich nichtmehr wirklich weiter.

Anbei noch der grub.conf relevante Eintrag:

```

title Gentoo Linux 3.5.0.3 (XEN)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /xen.gz dom0_mem=3G,max:3G dom0_max_vcpus=2 dom0_vcpus_pin consoleblank=0 video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1920x1080-24@60

module /vmlinuz-3.5.0-gentoo.3

module /initramfs-3.5.0-gentoo.3

```

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl geben, wo hier der Fehler liegt!

Grüße,

haegar87

----------

## haegar87

So, ich habe das Problem "gelöst".

Da der nvidia-drivers ebenfalls ein Problem mit meinem Fernseher (per HDMI angeschlossen) hat (unsupporded mode ?!)

bin ich wieder zurück zum nouveau Treiber.

Dadurch besteht natürlich kein Bedarf mehr am uveasfb  :Wink: 

Somit "gelöst" (naja, wohl eher "unnötig") 

MfG

haegar87

----------

